# Mayonaise Chicken



## Sparky54 (Apr 5, 2014)

I make this with chicken thighs, usually frozen. I find thighs have a lot more flavor than breasts.

Evenly spread mayo over the chicken.
Sprinkle whatever spice you like: I use Montreal Chicken or whatever I have on hand.
Bake at 375 for 50 minutes.
Makes chicken edible again!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2014)

That sounds kinda groce. Although I do something similar. After cooking the chicken I hit it with Caesar dressing.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been frying  chicken thighs in coconut oil. Yummy! Mayo chicken thighs? Worth a shot.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in.....I haven't been able to eat chicken in three months.


----------



## shenky (Apr 6, 2014)

I have to wash every bite of chicken down with 2 gulps of water because it tastes and feels like sand

Also when I eat PB I can't inhale through my nose because the smell makes me nauseous now :-x


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That sounds kinda groce. Although I do something similar. After cooking the chicken I hit it with Caesar dressing.



This sounds damned good...


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 6, 2014)

My wife does the same thing with pork chops.  Covers with mayo, coats with itailian seasoning bread crumbs.  I love them.  Never thought to try with chicken.


----------



## espy (Apr 12, 2014)

Graded and squeezed dikon raddish with ponzu + chopped green onion 

Grill chicken and cut into pieces,  mix with above and you get tangy Asian chicken (use hot sauce if you like )


----------



## espy (Apr 12, 2014)

Tahini (sesame paste) + soy sauce , sake , roasted white sesame + pinch of sugar 

Boil chicken and shred into pieces, shove the sauce on top and add sliced cucumbers for nutty sesame chicken


----------



## espy (Apr 12, 2014)

Thai yellow Curry paste + cup of white wine, veggie of your choice, chicken thigh 

Shove all in a pan, add half cup coconut milk and cook for 25 min

Awesome Thai yellow curry chicken


----------



## johndevilman (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm going to have to try this tomorrow.


----------

